# Cashmere pearl



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone use SW Cashmere Pearl yet? I'm wondering how it compares to low luster in sheen. I've always felt the low luster has a little too much sheen for my liking. I'm wondering if the pearl has less. 

According to the pds it should have more shine yet the SW pricing on it is less than low luster which would indicate a lower gloss level so which is it?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Pearl is higher sheen than low luster.
Pearl is in between low luster and medium luster.
Pearl is between eggshell and semi gloss in different Manufacture.
Hope this help.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Darn thought so. I was hoping for it to be along the lines of an eggshell finish. If I had to have one big complaint about SW it would be with their sheen levels. Other than promar 200 I can't think of a good line of SW paint that has a nice eggshell finish.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Ecoselect has a nice eggshell finish. 

And yes, like a previous poster said, cashmere pearl is more shinier than an eggshell.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Darn thought so. I was hoping for it to be along the lines of an eggshell finish. If I had to have one big complaint about SW it would be with their sheen levels. Other than promar 200 I can't think of a good line of SW paint that has a nice eggshell finish.


I would never used it on an old walls or a bad plaster job it will show every imperfection specially if the light bouncing true the walls.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I would never used it on an old walls or a bad plaster job it will show every imperfection specially if the light bouncing true the walls.


Yeah and that's my problem. I've got a job coming up old painted over wallpaper with seams popping, busted up drywall elsewhere with crinkled tape and they want pearl.


----------



## sdoran (Feb 15, 2014)

Any cashmere product has more sheen than it says it does. I quit using it because of that... The pearl finish seemed to me to be almost like a semi gloss. Harmony eggshell is my go to now. It's more like a true eggshell.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yeah and that's my problem. I've got a job coming up old painted over wallpaper with seams popping, busted up drywall elsewhere with crinkled tape and they want pearl.


Remember not to load to much paint over those wallpaper Cashmere tend to run and doesn't dry fast.
HO are funny some times, maybe if you try a bit harder explaining to them what they going to get they may understand or try to switch them to BM select eggshell, I use BM Aura most of the time but lately I am impress with BM select.
Good luck with that.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Cashmere is my go to. I use the flat enamel that has a bit of a sheen. My understanding is that the Pearl is like low luster looking straight on and mid luster at a angle. I haven't used the Pearl yet.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

Use duration or Emerald matte


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am still not sure why they had to get away from eggshell and satin in some products and use low lustre, pearl, medium lustre lol


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Zman828 said:


> I am still not sure why they had to get away from eggshell and satin in some products and use low lustre, pearl, medium lustre lol


Just for the confusion I guess!:001_huh:


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I use super paint satin when forced to use sw. The sheen is more of an eggshell and always lays down nice and even. Bm Aura matte is what i use 90% of the time though.

Sent from my VS980 4G using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/oh-no-sw-makes-top-10-worst-products-2013-list-26454/#post460479


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bender said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/oh-no-sw-makes-top-10-worst-products-2013-list-26454/#post460479


Yeah I remember that. What really threw me for a loop was the pricing structure on it. Usually it gets more expensive as the sheen goes up. Why the pearl is less than low luster is a mystery to me. 

Luckily I was able to talk them into low luster which is still too shiney imo. There isn't much natural light shining down walls so I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I love cashmere, sets up beautifully and really looks quality on the walls. I always thought low luster was a step below eggshell? The cashmere flat is really like a matte finish? Hmmm. Harmony eggshell is where it's at? I may try that.
As for duration interior y'all...that paint sux.


----------

